
Neoliberalism: Oversold? [pdf] - dsego
http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/fandd/2016/06/pdf/ostry.pdf
======
sebastianconcpt
Neoliberalism is a term that only resonates inside the socialist box. Is a
label engineered to align the left, never any kind of useful thing, or
movement nor school of thought.

~~~
huherto
Exactly the term neoliberlism is a straw man. Mostly used by critics.

> It was originally an economic philosophy that emerged among European liberal
> scholars in the 1930s in an attempt to trace a so-called 'Third' or 'Middle
> Way' between the conflicting philosophies of classical liberalism and
> socialist planning.

> When the term was reintroduced in the 1980s in connection with Augusto
> Pinochet's economic reforms in Chile, the usage of the term had shifted. It
> had not only become a term with negative connotations employed principally
> by critics of market reform, but it also had shifted in meaning from a
> moderate form of liberalism to a more radical and laissez-faire capitalist
> set of ideas.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoliberalism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoliberalism)

~~~
VMG
Se also this recent confused article in the Guardian, which hilariously
portrays the IMF as a "Neoliberal" institution:
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/15/neoliberalism-...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/15/neoliberalism-
ideology-problem-george-monbiot)

------
js8
I guess this is the kind of articles that is being referred to by Varoufakis
in say, this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szIGZVrSAyc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szIGZVrSAyc)

It's nice that some experts from IMF is saying this, but unfortunately, the
people in power do not care.

